# Spaghetti Rock



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

No, this is not a music group or a type of food. 









Here are some pics of a new shipment of spaghetti rock that we have received. The rock is great for FW and SW Aquariums. Spaghetti Rock is calcium based and coraline grows very quickly on it.

Price is $3.00 per pound









For large orders pricing discount is offered. We will ship the product via Canada Post or FedEx.​


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

For those who don't know, don't use this stuff unless the fish you're keeping like harder water and a pH over 8 as it will have an effect on water chemistry.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> For those who don't know, don't use this stuff unless the fish you're keeping like harder water and a pH over 8 as it will have an effect on water chemistry.


Have you completed the testing? I would like to see your test result of all your water parameters before and after. What type of system?

We have never had an issue with water chemistry and have used this in all of our SW tanks, clients SW tanks as well as Cichlid setups and standard FW keeping things like guppies and tetras. It is not the most popular for FW due to the colour being from beige to orange. With SW this does not really mater as it does turn purple very quickly.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Have you completed the testing? I would like to see your test result of all your water parameters before and after. What type of system?


If you put any CaCo based rock into a freshwater aquarium with Toronto tap water you will get a noticeable increase in pH to about 7.9-8.1 happens every time.

So yes "I have completed testing"

I didn't say it would kill your guppies, I said it would increase your pH. It will also increase your TDS. Obviously it is completely fine for saltwater. Live Rock is limestone, which is a calciferous rock, so you're trading one calciferous rock for another. Typically for freshwater unless you are keeping fish that appreciate the conditions afforded by having calciferous rocks or substrate you want to use an acidic to intermediate composition igneous rock, or a relatively non-reactive metamorphic rock like slate, or an acidic sedimentary rock like a quartz/silica sandstone or orthoquartzite.

JM2C so nobody has unexpected water chemistry changes.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Dude, your explanation is greatly appreciated and I'm sure others will appreciate your clarification as well.


----------

